# DTC 01314 ??



## tdi28 (Aug 30, 2001)

Car Golf 01 TDI, after short trip wont start, then 2 hrs later starts just fine. No faults in Engine but 1 stored in Instrument cluster:
VAG-COM Version: Beta 403.1-S
Control Module Part Number: 1J0 920 826 C
Component and/or Version: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. BPV V07
Software Coding: 06402
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
Additional Info: XXXXXXXXXXX VWZXXXXXXXXX








1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent


----------



## tdi28 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: DTC 01314 ?? (tdi28)*

problem solved, it was relay 109.


----------



## akialikhan (Mar 15, 2004)

This is somewhat related. Maybe you can point me in the right directions. thanks
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
013 - Check DTC Memory


----------



## tdi28 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (akialikhan)*

acording to Bentley:
01314 




Engine Control Module (ECM) 




- No communication 
Data reception from Engine Control Module (ECM) via CAN Bus is not OK. 
Functions of systems connected to CAN-Bus not OK 
- Read measuring value block Page 01-170 
- Check DTC memory of Engine Control Module (ECM) and repair malfunction if necessary 
- Check for open or short circuit in CAN Bus wiring using wiring diagram. 

Check plugs on the back of your instrument cluster, if you need more data emal me [email protected]


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (tdi28)*

where is relay 109? i dont have a bently???


----------



## tdi28 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (BMFJETTA)*

Relay 109 is in TDI main relay, all relays are below stering column. I will check diagram in my Bentley what relays are in your car. Do you have VAG-COM? What year is your car?


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (tdi28)*

03 1.8T ... no bently,... here is my codes 

VAG-COM Version: Release 311.2-N

Chassis Type: 1J - VW G/J/B Mk4
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,17,19,22,35,46,56

Address 03 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1C0 907 379 K 
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103
Coding: 0018945
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
Address 17 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1J0 920 906 J 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V62
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00000
3VWRE69M13M001593 VWZ7Z0B5152329
2 Faults Found:
01177 - Engine Control Unit
64-10 - Not Currently Testable - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module
49-00 - No Communications
Address 19 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
49-00 - No Communications
Address 46 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1C0 959 799 C 
Component: 1H Komfortgerát HLO 0003
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D)
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
Address 56 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 3B7 035 180 
Component: Radio 001 0010
Coding: 00401
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
01305 - Databus for Infotainment
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
End -------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (BMFJETTA)*

Did about an hours worth of logging today. Several hours later, plugged up to do some more, car was running, I was setting up what blocks I wanted logged. Car shut off. asr light is on , car will turn over , but wont start.
03 JEtta 1.8T AWP. Please offer some advice!


----------



## tdi28 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (BMFJETTA)*

Before I will go any further, was your car recently chipped or radio was replaced?


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (tdi28)*

it was chipped about 2000 miles ago.. so far 0 problems.... uh oh, is that thr problem? the chip?


----------



## tdi28 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (tdi28)*

Using VAG go to Instrument cluster (17), read Block 125 and write down what values are in there. If the chip was done via OBD its a chance that only plug from ECU is loose, but if was soldered its a chance that its a problem with ECU.


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (tdi28)*

ok will do, it will take me a few mins. thanks for you help, I will post up those results shortly. do you want to get on aol im to make this easier?


----------



## tdi28 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (tdi28)*

I dont have AOL, but I do have MSN Mess.or we could use vortex PM


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (tdi28)*

ok my msn sn is vwbax

I got the following from 17 block 125
engine 0 abs 1 is that what you wanted?


----------



## tdi28 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (BMFJETTA)*

yes, that is what I was looking for, here is what is in the Bentley:
1 
Engine Control Module (ECM) 
Engine 1 = OK 
Data recieved from ECM 

Engine 0 = not OK, 
No data recieved from ECM 
- Visually check CAN Bus wire routing 
- Check harness connectors of the appropriate electrical circuit for proper and secure seating and simultaneously observe display 
- If the display content does not change during operation, repair malfunction 
- Erase DTC memory 
- Perform functional check 
- Check DTC memory again 

Have you removed Instrument Cluster recently? Its on the path of CAN_BUS, if any conector is loose then it will show the same DTC.


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (tdi28)*

can you describe to me what the can bus wires is? is that the obdII plug thing? or is that the actual plug the goes into the ecu?


----------



## tdi28 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (tdi28)*

could you check block 130 ?


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (tdi28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdi28* »_could you check block 130 ?

will do I will be right back.. did you get my msn screenname? vwbax


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (BMFJETTA)*

ok BLock 130 is as follows

2- Wire Central 1 Dr. Door 1 Pass Door 1


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (BMFJETTA)*

Dick from DSR replaced my GIAC Chip today, hooked up my ECM and it's talking with my VAG 1552 and DTC 01314 is stored in DTC and other DTC's are now visible. It's the Chip.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (BMFJETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMFJETTA* »_can you describe to me what the can bus wires is? is that the obdII plug thing? or is that the actual plug the goes into the ecu?


CAN Bus wires are colored orange with black stripe and solid orange which are twisted together. Ther are always 2 of this twisted wires, 1 Hi 1 Lo, in and out.


----------



## b.rabbit (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (akialikhan)*

How did you fix this? I am getting 
01314 - Engine Control Module
013 - Check DTC Memory
and also pulling a code for MAF signal too high.
2002 1.8t GTI Apr chip, samco tip, ghl tb, CAI


----------



## gabrieljorge (Feb 20, 2011)

*did you fix the problem?*

I have the same codes and I dont know what to do, I was thinking in replaced the relay 109, can you please help me, thanks a lot and best regards.


----------



## grayfox (May 13, 2003)

funny, I got chipped from DSR and now I am throwing the same code.


----------

